# Help me please???



## glenroy (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello all. This is my first post and I'm only new to ride on lawn mowers. I live in Mudgee, NSW Australia. I recently purchased a ride on mower and the specifications are as follows:

Brand: Roper Rally
Motor: Briggs & Stratton 8hp
Model: K9324AR
Serial: 2904 S01391
Bought New In: 1986

I am in desperate need of a manual for this tractor/ride-on mower as every time the deck is raised or lowered it throws a belt. The motor is fine. I need to know what to adjust etc.. It's in reasonable good condition for its age, although it was left outside in water for awhile and the decks pulleys are slightly rusted. How do I remove the deck? Do I stand it on its rear end to work on it? Any help at all would be truly appreciated. I am also attaching a few pictures below to give you an idea on what I'm after. Thanks kindly in advance...

Regards 
Glen Roy


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The Rally mowers were built by Murray(now owned by Briggs & Stratton) and American Yard Products (now owned by Husqvarna). I couldn't find any info online, but I can ask our parts distributor if they have anything. I've gotten Roper parts from them in the past. If the belt keeps flying off, I'd suspect that your pulleys are out of alignment, or you are missing a belt guide finger or two. The deck should be pitched slightly to the front, with the front of the blade being 1/8" to 1/4" lower than the back of the blade. If you put the blades so they are parallel to the chassis of the machine (front to back) and measure from a level surface to each end of the blade, the end pointing towards the front of the machine should be lower by the above amounts. If the blade(s) are placed perpendicular to the frame (side to side) the blade should be at the same height on each end. Check your deck lift linkages for heavy wear or disconnected parts that would allow the deck to tilt too far. Check the bearings in the spindle(s) to be sure they are snug and not failed. Make sure your belt is not too loose or too tight, and if the pulleys are rusty, try to shine them up in the belt groove with some emery cloth or fine sand paper.


----------



## glenroy (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Country Boy. I got the deck of and removed the pulley, the one that moves when you engage/disengage the blades. Its kapoot as the bearing in the middle is nearly unmovable and the sides are bent everywhere. I will try to grab one through our local distributor or if you can help it would be appreciated. Hmm. How do I get under it to measure the blades as you quoted. A ramp I suppose? I tipped it up on its rear end to remove the deck. Again, thanks for the help. Oh, almost forgot. I payed $300 (Aussie) for it.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

To measure the blades, you need the mower flat on the ground and the deck at normal mowing height. They make a tool for doing it, with a bent metal arm that pivots. You put the arm under the deck, then push down until it makes contact with the blade. It has a scale on it to show you blade height. I usually just use my machinist's ruler which is short enough to fit under the deck. You can access the blades from the discharge hole.


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

It is identical to the model made for Sears - I will see if I can find it on line - But Country Boy is really good at what he does and no service or owners manual on these cheaper made brands are going to be detailed as his instructions above which he learned from trial an error - it's all about the pulley alignment at High and Low Positions and making sure someone has not did a repair and put a linkage back on incorrectly that could also be catching the belt - One of these made for Sears by the same company is a model number 502.255060 this one had the smaller deck but they made a 28", 36" up to 42". Hope this helps some what.


----------



## glenroy (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I have put a new pulley on and cleaned everything up and now the belt stays on. I couldn't find where to adjust the deck at though? When cutting it leaves a small strip in the middle of the cut. Is this because of blades or the decks uneven?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

glenroy said:


> Thanks for the help. I have put a new pulley on and cleaned everything up and now the belt stays on. I couldn't find where to adjust the deck at though? When cutting it leaves a small strip in the middle of the cut. Is this because of blades or the decks uneven?


You must have the" Mohawk" model cutting deck. :lmao: I have a Honda triple blade deck that does the same thing. I could never figure out why? Bye


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

All the older and the newer cheaper brands with two baldes had/have the blades spaced out so that their Circumferences of Blade Travel were on top of each other - when the blades wore/wear down on the very end of the cutting edge (they get rounded) then grass can pass through them leaving streaks. It meant that less metal went in to making the decks as the blades were shorter. You also can get this issue if you bought after market blades and they are shorter on each end from the center line (center of Blade) by 1/16 -1/8". All the Newer Designs have overlaping offset Circumferences of Blade Travel so the blades won't hit but the cut overlaps. Older High End brands sometimes had the cuts overlap but the decks had to be timed or they would hit - this became an issue so they put the middle third blade and it's travel forward more so that the outside blades could be moved in and overlap the cutting area of the middle blade without hitting. Hope this helps = best if you buy new blades before you use them turn them close to each other to see if they are long enough to overlap but remember to try and put them so they are pointing oppisite in case your deck is timed... they still may have some offset but it's so small the blade ends when wore then allow grass to pass between leaving streaks.


----------

